# His 100k miles a lot?



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi i have bought myself an Audi TT 225 with just over 100k miles on the clock. It's got full service history but now im worried it won't have much life in it. Are they very reliable engines than will last a good length of time?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cxxm3u
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numb3r9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

Check out the thread on millages, there are plenty in excess of 100k. My 2000 225 has 140 on it and FSH and touch wood all is sweet.

Enjoy her


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah nothing wrong with that as long as it's regularly serviced 

Check for Cambelt/Waterpump changes within the last few years for peace of mind, and if there's no evidence of a Haldex service get that done too


----------



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

id say its good for another few thousand miles :lol:

as long as it has full service history mileage doesnt really mean anything. cars are designed to go on forever aslong as its looked after

id rather buy a fsh high miler than a low mileage thats got no service history. 

Some of the guys on here have 150+ miles on there TT's with no issues!

Look after the car and it will look after you


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

It'll go on for another 100k if you want it to. Most engines will do this if you are willing to spend money on it.

My car has 127k miles on it and a very sketchy service history. The book is only stamped up to 40k and there's a couple of receipts for indy's after that. Despite not having anywhere near a FSH, the engine is pretty sweet. The rest of the car is falling to pieces but then even with FSH, it would be too as most of this stuff is not covered in servicing. 
As long as the engine block is ok, the other bits can be replaced as and when they fail. Turbo's don't last forever and are expensive when they fail but there's no reason why an original turbo won't do in excess of 150k easily unless it's been thrashed.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

at 100k i'd be hoping that it wasn't on long life service for most of its life.

I dont understand why audi leave it 20k before having there tech's look at it.

20k between oil changes just seem's wrong to me!

I had a 225, mapped. with 110k and it's safe to say it put me off buying a car with over 100k on ever again :lol:

But that's personal preference. You could find a minter.


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

I just bought (a week ago) a 2003 225 with 115000 miles on it, stamped up to 56k and has the invoices from Audi for the remaining up to 100k and indy after that and it feels great!

Saw the miles thread and that was what made me realise it wasn't a big issue when service history is all well and good


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> I had a 225, mapped. with 110k and it's safe to say it put me off buying a car with over 100k on ever again :lol:
> But that's personal preference. You could find a minter.


What you'll find is that it is not the mileage that's the problem, or even the service history. It's the owners that make a car good or not.
You can have a car with 150k miles on it that is near mint with or without any history and you can have a car that's done 100k miles with a full service history and it can be a heap of junk. A lot of people think as long as they put it in for service when they should, it will stay good - it won't. There are loads of parts on a car that wear and are not covered as part of a service. The garages MAY recommend that they are replaced, but a lot of owners will say no and do the bare minimum.

My service history is faily crap for the last 80k miles but I bet you my left leg that in 2 or 3 months, it'll run and feel a hell of a lot better than most TT's with half the miles :wink:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Exactly that mate, But there's a risk there to find a good one. Or go low mileage?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> Exactly that mate, But there's a risk there to find a good one. Or go low mileage?


I would say find one that looks decent and get a garage/AA/expert to inspect the car and let you know of any faults. I wouldn't get too hung on on the mileage at all.

A FSH is usually a good sign that the engine has been looked after (although not always) so having history is better than not having any. But if you find one that has poor/no history but still runs/drives well, it might be a good bargaining point.

For my daily/weekly driving cars, I always buy from BMW/Audi main dealers as it means I can just throw it back if there's a problem. I know that most mk1 TT's are too old now to be able to buy with a proper warranty from a main dealer so I would just advise an independent inspection, do an HPI check and keep a few hunderd quid in reserve for niggles like bushes etc to be sorted if they need it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think Dani Has covered over 180k you you should have a good few miles to go


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

that's reassuring thanks guys, i might stick her into Audi and get them to give a full inspection just to be clear of any major problems. Sorry for the spelling mistake on the Topic, that was my iphone's auto corrects fault.

I cant wait for fun to start i collect her on tuesday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JS53MES said:


> that's reassuring thanks guys, i might stick her into Audi and get them to give a full inspection just to be clear of any major problems. Sorry for the spelling mistake on the Topic, that was my iphone's auto corrects fault.
> 
> I cant wait for fun to start i collect her on tuesday


I would use a good VAG indi not the dealers they will pick up on things thet don't need doing IMOP


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > that's reassuring thanks guys, i might stick her into Audi and get them to give a full inspection just to be clear of any major problems. Sorry for the spelling mistake on the Topic, that was my iphone's auto corrects fault.
> ...


oh right ok, thats a fair point. Thanks


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I think time will tell for you whether 100k is a lot. You can buy cars with 100k that are mint, but you can also get cars that have had a hard life and you could have one problem after another.

It all depends of who has owned it. Little things like riding the clutch and keeping the clutch pedal pressed while in gear while waiting at lights. All that extra wear on the thrust bearing and clutch can mean that needs doing earlier than necessary. Thrashing the car from cold...turning the engine off too soon after thrashing.

As motioned above the Haldex can sometimes be forgotten about aswell.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

When I stripped down my engine it had done nearly 140k and the inside of it was absolutely mint, no wear on any bearings, crank, cams etc - which annoyed the hell out of me really as the only thing that was wrong with it was the fact that I'd bent a conrod!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

A car engine that has done higher miles on the likes of motorways will always be better than one that has done lower miles and lots of short journeys, the engine would have been operating at temp and pretty constant RPM's most of its life, engine wear is on start up and when cold, additionally any condensation in the oil on short runs where it never gets up to temp does not get a chance to boil off and evaporate from the oil. As peeps said as long as it has been regularly maintained you should not have a problem.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There's no reason why these cars can't do 250k miles or more, or even be run indefinitely - it all just depends on how much money you are willing to spend on it.

Other than a few stone chips my car is in excellent condition and drives like new despite having over 130k on the clock, and yesterday (as usual) sailed through its MOT without a single advisory. But keeping an older car in that sort of condition requires commitment and cash, and it won't be just a case of keeping the service book stamped-up. I've had the car for 9 years and in that time have spent more than £20k on it. In recent months I've replaced the steering rack, a front hub and wishbone, track rod and ball joint - £1500 on a car worth £3500! It's never going to be sound finance.

It all just depends on whether you think the car is worth it.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah thats a fair point, there's no doubt about it, my TT will be getting spoiled and cared for like my other car i owned.


----------

